# Ocean's Funeral



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

What a beautiful, heart-wrenching tribute. He was a handsome dog, and his eyes were so full of love and wisdom. I'm so sorry that this had to happen and I know you miss Ocean. You will be reunited later, but I know your pain is crushing now. Prayers and peace to you
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a beautiful dog, and wonderful pictures! It is quite evident that he was well-loved, and that he loved in return.

RIP, sweet Ocean.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Reading this made me cry  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss the love you have for him shines through in your tribute and pictures of Ocean, he was a very handsome boy I hope that the happy memories you have will help get you through this very sad time.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A beautiful golden and loving tribute, thankyou for sharing you great photos, he was really loved and had a wonderful life with you.I hope your tribute and album will help with your time of grief as you remember special times.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Something about the picture of Ocean's dog-tag really got to me. Again, I am so sorry you lost your Ocean.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to Ocean. I can only imagine how much you must miss him.
If you would like to order/prepay the bracelet online and use my address in Canada for shipping I am happy to receive it here and mail it on to you if that would help. 

Sorry for the boring look of this message - I have not had time to sit down to try to figure out how to jazz up my address with pictures of Oakley and Seger! I am envious of everyone else 

Carol


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There is so much love in your tribute to Ocean. He will always be in your heart.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking of you both...

_*Fragile Circle*_​ 
_*"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, *_
_*live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. *_
_*Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. *_
_*We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, *_
_*never fully understanding the necessary plan." *_​ 
_*Irving Townsend. *_​


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

It's very clear how much you loved Ocean and he loved you. May he rest in peace. Hang in there, you will one day get through this.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Sorry for your loss....I had 2 Goldens and you will never forget but keep your heart open....there might be a pleasant suprise that awaits you !!!!! Ocean would not want you to be sad .
Mac's Dad


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful, loving tribute to Ocean...thank you so much for sharing your pictures with us. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry or your loss, and how loved he was. 

I'm glad you found his tag, how lovely is that. Your pictures are beautiful and show your love for him in his reflected expressions - he loved you just as much I'm sure.


----------



## Tristan (Dec 24, 2009)

My heart is with you.
I still wear my Tristan's tags and he's been gone 9 years.
Some Souls really touch us.
Aren't we lucky to have had that?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wonderful pictures and the perfect Goodbye for Ocean.
Every pic catches his joyfulness.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your treasured and loyal companion and friend.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your friend. Remember, he is with you still.... just now on silent paws.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Ocean was a handsome boy. The photo of his name tag really got my choked up. I can tell just how much you loved Ocean.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Such a sweet boy, the pictures showed what a happy life he had. I'm sorry for your loss.
RIP sweet Ocean.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ocean was beautiful, and this tribute to him was bittersweet. He was a lucky dog to have such a loving friend, and you were lucky to have such a loving dog.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a special tribute for a special friend.I am so sorry for your lost.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovely story about a beautiful dog! LOVE that pic of him with the ball floating in the paddling pool and him about to scoop it out. RIP, sweet Ocean. xxx


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I just lost my boy this morning after 8 years. Said our final goodbye today. get his ashes in 10 days. RIP Ocean and meet up with Montana and show him around. God Bless


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Ocean. He was dearly loved and had a wonderful life as the photos attest. What a beautiful ceremony and tribute to your gorgeous boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have many beautiful memories of Ocean as can be seen by your pictures of him. Ocean will never leave you, he will always be in your heart.


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

I have left many comments in this section of the forum, but your tribute was very touching. It's so obvious you loved him very much.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...what a sweet boy, I loved his pictures.


----------



## Nezzy (Jul 30, 2009)

He is on a better place now... Where he can go to the beach whenever he wants and there must be tennis balls as many as he wants... There are another doggies, and he will always take care of you.. No matter that you can't touch him, always look in your heart - he is there, and remember he is waiting for you, one time, to see you again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ocean*

I am so very sorry about your Ocean and what a beautiful tribute to him.

I hope in time you will be able to open your heart to another very lucky dog.
Ken and I always felt that adopting/rescuing another is testament to how much we loved our pets that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you all so much  
I am very touched to see all your wonderful comments. 
I apologize for not replying sooner, I was sick (still am actually) and just finished my 2 week exam.
Yesterday was Ocean' one month bridge anniversary too, and I spent the whole day in bed with a fever!

@Karen - As much as I would love another Golden, I do have three other dogs at home that require full attention! They changed in some ways since Ocean's death, demanding more attention and always making me laugh. It's hard to be sad when you have three goofballs around, but there are still hard times. Hearing his name is still very hard.

I am moving (hopefully) to the states for university this fall so adding another dog is a horrible idea now. Maybe in a year or two once I've settled in there! I'm taking my youngest dog, the others are staying with mom.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice photo's and tribute. I too think of my golden everyday. Mostly in good ways, although the sadness will always be there too. Best of luck to you and your family.


----------

